# Fireworks oder PhotoImpact auch für DTP?



## sunshineworld (27. November 2002)

Hallo,

möchte eine Grafik für eine Druckvorlage erstellen. Habe aber kein entsprechendes Programm wie Freehand usw. Also kein vektorbasiertes Programm zur Hand. Kann ich auch Macromedia Fireworks oder PhotoImpact dazu benutzen? Welche Einstellungen (Auflösung usw.) müsste ich beachten? Die Grafik soll ca. 10 x 10 cm groß sein und hinterher für QuarkXpress eingesetzt werden. In welchem Format speicher ich am besten ab? TIF oder EPS? Fragen über Fragen 

Dank Euch !! 

sunshineworld


----------



## möp (29. November 2002)

moin

is schlecht in nem pixelprogramm für die druckvorstufe zu arbeiten. da musst du sehr genau arbeiten. die größe ist ersteinmal irrelewand. wichtig ist das, das die außlösung bei nem bild 300 dpi beträgt, alles was drunter liegt kommt im druck sehr schlecht. wichtig ist auch das das bild in cmyk farben angelegt ist, da du in rgb nicht drucken kannst, 

ansonsten bist du recht frei, solltest nur noch beachten , das bilder am monitor und im druck vollkommen unterschiedlich wirken...

cu
möp

p.s.: für grafiken solltest du dir aber wirklich nen vektorprogramm suchen - corel 10 ist nich übel - auf für anspruchsvolle sachen...
mit nem bildbearbeitungsprogram und graficken wirst du immer probleme bekommen - und sie sehen meist unsauber und verpixelt aus


----------



## Hercules (20. Januar 2003)

Das mit der Auflösung ist so nicht richtig...

kommt ganz draufan was du für einen Samplingfaktor
benutzt... Vorallem auf was für Papier du ausdrucken lässt.
Auf ungestrichenem Offsetpapier kommt ein Bild mit 300dpi im 
60er Raster nicht gerade schön zur Geltun (abhängig vom Bild)

Das mit Monitor und Ausdruck ist erstens eine Frage des Farbmanagements und Gewöhnung und Erfahrung 
Also bei Farbkorrekturen mit der Pipette den Farbanteil
überprüfen -- da ist dein Glück auf der sicheren Seite...

MfG
Herkules


----------



## winterchen (31. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von möp _
> *mit nem bildbearbeitungsprogram und graficken wirst du immer probleme bekommen - und sie sehen meist unsauber und verpixelt aus *



graficken? >> pfui


----------



## Martin Schaefer (31. Januar 2003)

Hi,

weder Fireworks noch PhotoImpact können CMYK.
Für "Grafiken" solltest du dir aber wirklich ein Vektorgrafik-Programm zulegen. Illustrator, CorelDraw, ...
Ohne sowas: Schlechte Karten für Print. 

Gruß
lightbox


----------

